

Here’s why I didn’t carry my camera in my recent road trip - Gigacore
https://medium.com/@santhoshsundar/here-s-why-i-didn-t-carry-my-camera-in-my-recent-road-trip-c68a5d25ba7c

======
mariusandreiana
Good point. Also, best camera is the one you have with you: your phone.

